# 135 lb GR! Oh my!!



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I would think that would be horrible for them. 100 lbs. is too much for a GR.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Ha! I agree and honestly can't imagine a 135 Golden? Put a book on Bentley's head so he doesn't grow too much and feed him castor oil every day so everything will s-l-i-d-e out! Haa! Wonder if that golden has some Pyrenese in him? We have some here in Texas (golden/pyr mix) but for whatever reason the gold color seems dominate and they get pretty big too. To me, they remind me a bit of a golden saint bernard, except they have the GR look. 

It is hard to even imagine a GR that size and not fat as a whale, but there was a guy in one of the old threads whose golden was over 100lbs and honestly he didn't look like it. WOW, Bentley you just let your sister Ky be the big one and you just grow to what you are supposeto be.

You ought to get a picture to show us of this Big ole guy, I just can't imagine.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes I'll get a picture of him on our next walk, you really have to see this guy to believe it. The guy says he's full GR AKC and all of that but I've never seen one that big.
Come to think of it, I've never seen the dog walk, he's always either lying down or standing there.
Castor oil might not be a bad idea


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Wow!!! 135 pounds is a lot I'm sitting here trying to picture how big that is. I agree with trying to take a picture I would really love it if I can see how big that really is. 

Thinking of a 135lb makes me want to watch Chester's in take as well haha


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow! That's like double lots of our dogs! That is huge! You definitely need to get a picture!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

A member here with Logan and Titan (think I got the names right) got bashed once, forget his exact user name at the moment. He still posts, one was 140lbs. His dogs are not fat at all, just big. I like his posts, great dogs and owner. They are very fit and have plenty of adventures  Just big fit boys is all, not pudge buckets at all.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My previous Golden, Lucky, was 120 and actively retrieving to play fetch for several hours a day at almost 13 years of age. He retrieved for 2 solid less than 12 hours before he passed do to cancer. He lasted out a pack of yorkies and a 3 year old lab  He really was a big boy. His head went above hip level when standing and he was taller than me at 5'3" when he stood on his hind legs. He was bigger than both his parents and the rest of his litter. He was the biggest the breeder ever produced. My mutation Clifford the Big Red Dog! You could easily feel his ribs and he had a good tuck to his stomach.

Buddy is 90 pounds now and he actually needs to lose about 5 pounds. But why he had a tough start in life. He will just have to go to the dog parks more or start running like a crazy man again. In-line skating anyone? I used to do it with Lucky.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

GoldenCamper said:


> A member here with Logan and Titan (think I got the names right) got bashed once, forget his exact user name at the moment. He still posts, one was 140lbs. His dogs are not fat at all, just big. I like his posts, great dogs and owner. They are very fit and have plenty of adventures  Just big fit boys is all, not pudge buckets at all.


That would be 22retrievers222 and he is no longer on here...


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-videos/96798-logan-140lbs-logan-125lbs.html


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

My first golden was about 120 give or take. He also was just a big boy and not fat at all for his size. When he got sick he lost 10 lbs and looked horribly skinny until he got his normal weight back on. He never had joint issues.

Wyatt is a fit 90 lbs at age 2.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hmm . . . 135 pounds pretty big. Max is 157 pounds. I have posted his weight a couple of times previously. He is AKC registered and for sure Golden Retriever. His father was tall, but leaner. He stands about 29 inches tall at the shoulder. He is BIG, but not fat--although we have cut back on his food to see if we can lower his weight a little. He is huge, and very strong. He has the Golden temperament; he retrieves very well, especially in the water. He loves to swim.

I have posted many photos of him, including a couple of videos. Here are a few recent photos.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

OK Natalie the Irish wolfhound is 33 inches at the shoulder and 125 lbs .... 

So these dogs are larger than my wolfhound... just for some perspective... totally outside the standard....


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Yikes.....135 lbs. 

My friends mom has a lab that weighs 119 lbs now--and that is down from 140. She is short too. Unfortunately, they just found out she has all kinds of health issues (diabetes, cushings and possibly cancer as well) that they are working with the vet on. She was always overweight (I haven't seen her in years, long story), but I imagine she looked morbidly obese at 140. She did when she was around 80.  

Wagner is a bigger golden and looks in good weight at 80--I can't imagine a 135 lb golden.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Max's Dad said:


> Hmm . . . 135 pounds pretty big. Max is 157 pounds. I have posted his weight a couple of times previously. He is AKC registered and for sure Golden Retriever. His father was tall, but leaner. He stands about 29 inches tall at the shoulder. He is BIG, but not fat--although we have cut back on his food to see if we can lower is weight a little. He is huge, and very strong. He has the Golden temperament; he retrieves very well, especially in the water. He loves to swim.
> 
> I have posted many photos of him, including a couple of videos. Here are a few recent photos.


I was thinking of Max when I started reading this thread.  There's always room in the world for a little more Golden... 29 inches at the shoulder! He's one tall guy. 

I know the breed standards exist for a reason, but there are always going to be dogs that are out of the standard. My other dog, Tess, is a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. The standard for her breed says they should be 18 pounds max, and that's for the male. She's about 19 pounds and quite fit for an old lady (her vet thinks her weight is perfect). 

When I first started on GRF, I started a bit of a firestorm by mentioning Tucker's uncle, Grunter, who weighs in about 120 lbs. Because Tucker was such a BIG puppy (21 lbs at 9 weeks), I thought we might have a Grunter on our hands. I was a bit taken aback (as a newbie) at the passion with which people jumped in on the topic... Now of course, I'm used to all the passionate discussions!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> View attachment 119979
> Hmm . . . 135 pounds pretty big. Max is 157 pounds. I have posted his weight a couple of times previously. He is AKC registered and for sure Golden Retriever. His father was tall, but leaner. He stands about 29 inches tall at the shoulder. He is BIG, but not fat--although we have cut back on his food to see if we can lower is weight a little. He is huge, and very strong. He has the Golden temperament; he retrieves very well, especially in the water. He loves to swim.
> 
> I have posted many photos of him, including a couple of videos. Here are a few recent photos.


Holy Cow! I didn't realize Max was that big! 

I met one of our former rescues this past weekend that towered over my boy--but he was only 90 lbs. I bet Max is huge in person! (and even more handsome!)


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My Toby (AKC too) is 57 pounds at his heaviest.. Wow, the 135 pounder is twice Toby's size.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow, I didn't realize goldens got this big! Max is one big dog! He makes Riley (not a golden admittedly) look tiny, and he is about 60 pounds!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Max is cute but I already share my home with a 110lb Akita, it would be nice if Bentley is a "normal" size GR. hhmm thinking about putting that book on his head after all


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Okay, I am not trying to start anything because I know this topic can really stir. But, Maxs Dad, Max looks really over weight to me. I cannot see any tuck in his flank area and when he is laying down on the stool or whatever he is laying on it looks like he has lots of extra fat, same thing with the pic of him walking out of the water with the bumper in his mouth. Maybe he has way to much fur and thats what I am seeing. Again, not trying to offend. But thats what I see. 

Lincoln weighs 60lbs and hes 25 inches tall. My Rottweiler was 29 inches tall and weighed 90-100lbs and he was solid but not over weight you could see flank tuck...


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Our old golden Fred was a firm 95 lbs in the prime of life. He too stood taller than average and had a huge head. As he aged we cut back on his weight but he leveled out around 90 lbs. He was the biggest golden I had seen.

MaxDad, Max is huge, but seems to enjoy himself greatly. I would love to see him in person, just so much more to love in that boy. Big Hug to him.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

A1Malinois said:


> Okay, I am not trying to start anything because I know this topic can really stir. But, Maxs Dad, Max looks really over weight to me. I cannot see any tuck in his flank area and when he is laying down on the stool or whatever he is laying on it looks like he has lots of extra fat, same thing with the pic of him walking out of the water with the bumper in his mouth. Maybe he has way to much fur and thats what I am seeing. Again, not trying to offend. But thats what I see.
> 
> Lincoln weighs 60lbs and hes 25 inches tall. My Rottweiler was 29 inches tall and weighed 90-100lbs and he was solid but not over weight you could see flank tuck...


Yes, it is a sensitive area . . . I mentioned in my post that we have cut back on his food to get him to lose some weight. I think 145 pounds or so would be perfect. He is very solid and does not have the wiry build that many Goldens have. His basic structure is huge. His legs and feet are about double the size of our last Golden, who weighed about 72 pounds. Max's chest is also really large. He has a very thick coat, and in person you can better see the tuck in his flank area.

About 6 months ago we switched to a grain free kibble--Acana Wild Prairie, cut back the portion and cut way back on any treats. I take Max to the vet's office every two weeks to weigh him. He lost two pounds at his most recent weigh-in. 

He is quite agile for such a big dog. He is a strong swimmer. 
Mostly Max is just a big boy, however. 

We are well aware of his weight. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Hmm . . . 135 pounds pretty big. Max is 157 pounds. I have posted his weight a couple of times previously. He is AKC registered and for sure Golden Retriever. His father was tall, but leaner. He stands about 29 inches tall at the shoulder. He is BIG, but not fat--although we have cut back on his food to see if we can lower his weight a little. He is huge, and very strong. He has the Golden temperament; he retrieves very well, especially in the water. He loves to swim.
> 
> I have posted many photos of him, including a couple of videos. Here are a few recent photos.


Max is beautiful! My previous golden was taller/bigger than standard as well. Not sure of his height but his weight was around 95 lbs & he was always towering over other goldens.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Bentleysmom said:


> His male weighs 135 lbs! I'm really going to watch Bentleys food intake, 135 lbs cannot be good for their joints.


It isn't. 

That much weight isn't too healthy for the joints or more importantly, the hearts of heavier breeds - it shortens their lives. And it most definitely does open the door for cancer, etc.

@Max's Dad - judging by the sounds of your dog's height and structure, it sounds like he would be most healthy if his shape was similar to this:










Anatolian shepherds are 29" at the shoulder, and you can see by the size of the dog he is not lanky. I believe they should weigh between 100 and 150 lbs. It's actually written in the anatolian shepherd breed standard that they must appear balanced, and must absolutely not appear fat. You do not go by the weight. You go by shape of the dog. As your dog is 2 years old, it's absolutely necessary to get him in shape now while he is still pretty active and his metabolism will help. When they get older, it's a losing war as far as keeping the weight off, especially when the dog has joint issues or other health problems.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Max's Dad said:


> Yes, it is a sensitive area . . . I mentioned in my post that we have cut back on his food to get him to lose some weight. I think 145 pounds or so would be perfect. He is very solid and does not have the wiry build that many Goldens have. His basic structure is huge. His legs and feet are about double the size of our last Golden, who weighed about 72 pounds. Max's chest is also really large. He has a very thick coat, and in person you can better see the tuck in his flank area.
> 
> About 6 months ago we switched to a grain free kibble--Acana Wild Prairie, cut back the portion and cut way back on any treats. I take Max to the vet's office every two weeks to weigh him. He lost two pounds at his most recent weigh-in.
> 
> ...


I just kinda got the impression you though he was a perfect weight and not a tad over weight etc. Maybe I read the post wrong. Even 145lbs is huge IMO. Then again, I cannot see him in person. Does he just have really thick and solid bones?


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Maybe it's the name - my Max is also bigger than breed standard, at 92 lbs he was perfect, any less and he's looking starved. Right now he needs to lose about 5 lbs and we're working on it - at his heaviest he was 109. His parents were both big as well.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I suppose it just depends on the dogs build. Wyatt is a solid 90lbs but doesn't look near that heavy.

Both my dogs are/were daily swimmers and both had big chests and shoulders, so perhaps more muscle mass than normal.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

*large goldens?*

There are breeders who are breeding goldens to a larger standard then the AKC height and weight. I'm not a fancier of such a thing, but here is one of the websites. I'm very confused to why they are doing so. 

O'Cribbs Golden Retrievers


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> There are breeders who are breeding goldens to a larger standard then the AKC height and weight. I'm not a fancier of such a thing, but here is one of the websites. I'm very confused to why they are doing so.
> 
> O'Cribbs Golden Retrievers


Before I came to this forum, I had never heard of breed standards, and the only Goldens I knew were almost as big as my Max. I wanted a big dog. I have often said that I didn't want to have to bend over to pet my dog.  I would probably not have considered a Golden had I been told that they should weigh no more than 75 - 80 lbs. (Sometimes, size does matter)

If all the clearances are done, and the dog is healthy - what would be the problem with breeding for a larger size? Serious question - not trying to be argumentative.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> There are breeders who are breeding goldens to a larger standard then the AKC height and weight. I'm not a fancier of such a thing, but here is one of the websites. I'm very confused to why they are doing so.
> 
> O'Cribbs Golden Retrievers


Is that a picture of your dog? Or is this one of the larger standard dogs? The reason why I am asking is that from the photo this dog looks just like my Mercy!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Those are pictures of Maddie at around 4-5 months old. She is coming up on six months now. She definitely will not be above standard size.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

the way weight is viewed can be very subjective by how people view it. some think a well rounded dog is a well cared for dog and as long as it is not seriously overweight they do not see anything wrong with it. Some think a lean dog is underweight and not being properly cared for.

A dog should be as fit as you can make them, if you lay your hands on the side on their ribs and can lightly push your hand down and feel the ribs under a healthy layer of fat, about 1/4 inch or so then they are in reasonable weight if you have to really push your hand in or cant easily feel the ribs. Well then your dogs weight is higher then it should be and your increasing your dogs chances of various health problems.

The thing is for many goldens they may not be extremely overweight but like people the additional weight leads to joint problem, increased age related heart problems, thyroid. All things that can help take your loved one away from you sooner rather then later. And it is so hard to so no to those lovely eyes begging for more food lol.

Every year when the kids and I take their Goldens in for their shots I get thanked by the vet for not having fat goldens. She stated only one out of about 10 of the goldens she sees are of a healthy weight and she forgives about 15-20 extra pounds. She also sees year after year those goldens as they reach about 7 coming in more and more serious health issues, some even younger.

It is not easy to take a step back and view our dogs with another persons view. I had to do it this year with my horse. She wasn't heavy or so I thought but taking off the extra weight greatly releved her arthritis. The worse part was the weight was actually hiding from the vet , farrier and myself, a severe problem with her suspensory ligaments I thought I was pampering her in last years when I was making her instead suffer in silience. Weight can also hid things from us make it hard to spot lumps etc.

Our animals trust us to make the right choices for them, how we keep them, what we feed them. It is possible to kill or hurt with kindness and not even know it. It is why so many are so passionate about weight. It is not easy to cut back on the meals, treats etc but is it worth it to you to have more days with your loved one? Thats a question each person has to decide and live with it.


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

I've had strangers tell me that my dog is too thin. I always tell them that my vet says that she is at the perfect weight.

She's 9 months old and weighs 58 lbs.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I here this darn near every time I have Trace out - 
Gosh he is sooooo 'skinny'...he weighs 75-80 pounds
Gosh he is not very big...he is nearly 24" tall!
What breed is he?...he is a Golden? He doesnt look like any goldens I know! <sigh>

Cracks me up...


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I always got the opposite with my Cody. Nobody thought he was purebred because the way he looked with his huge block head and his big size.

Wyatt on the otherhand is a solid 90 lbs. You can see his tiny waist when he is wet


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Mick weighs in at 97lbs. for about 8 yrs. now.
He's built like his parents.
He does have 20 lbs. of brain matter and another 10 lbs. of ego.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> Those are pictures of Maddie at around 4-5 months old. She is coming up on six months now. She definitely will not be above standard size.


What a cutie!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, after reading this thread I feel like putting my 47 pound dog in my pocket!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Golden Beginnings Golden Retriever Rescue in Houston took in a golden boy who weighed in at 155 lbs. He is now down to 114 lbs and his foster is continuing with the weight loss program for him to get him back to being a healthy weight. He is only 5 1/2 yrs old. It's unfortunate that his owners managed to overfeed him but not give him a monthly heartworm pill. He came into rescue heartworm positive.

You can see before and after photos at Golden Beginnings Golden Retriever Rescue, under "Available Soon", his name is Raskal.


----------



## GraciesMom<3 (Apr 27, 2016)

This is a pic of our Gracie <3







( 2 yrs 5 months old )... she has always been a larger Golden retriever ... she was actually called BIG GIRL in the litter . She weighs 135 lbs , she is healthy & exercises everyday


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Do not see a picture . . .


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Just read through this thread for the first time. I knew Max was tall, but I never knew HOW tall. He is a handsome, regal boy!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

A quick update on Max because this thread has been revived. He is now 5 1/2 years old. He weighs 143 pounds and has been between 134 and 144 for about 3 years. He is a certified therapy dog. He is quite active and still loves to swim. He will retrieve his ball or bumper all day long as long as there is water involved. Typically, when he sees a vet, he/she comment that when they saw his weight on the chart, they expected do see an overweight dog, and are pleasantly surprised to see Max, who is simply "a big boy." Here are a few recent pictures.


----------

